# Brake drum painting



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section:
Every time I clean my car, one thing that always stands out is the rusted brake drums, As you can see from the pics my brake drums need painted badly, so I want to get it done now before the winter starts.

What is the best way to go about doing it and what sort of paint do I need to buy

Can anyone give me a link to a guide to doing it and what paint to get?

Thanks


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Hammerite


----------



## saunders120+ (Jul 23, 2008)

deffo hammerite do em black or the standard colour they were


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

I have this problem as well and have bought the gear to do it, just haven't done it yet.
I got high temp engine enamel from halfrauds and celulose thinners. A lot of paints don't like the heat the drums generate so wont last long.
Process:
Clean the drums and dry, then use wire brush to remove any flaking paint and surface rust etc. Yours don't look that bad. If you need to then use a scotchbrite pad to get the surface keyed and properly clean. Then use celulose thinners to wipe down the drum removing any traces of dust etc. Once dry give them a coat or two of paint, following the instructions for re-coats if you want more than one. Hey-presto, drums that don't detract from the look, and hopefully last:thumb:

P.S. My old man tried hammerite on his freelander drums and it didn't last.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hammerite has always worked for me on braking parts. Although having said that you can get high temp enamel for about the same price.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

i removed the drums and hammerite sprayed them 

its not as good as POR15 though


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

That's true - the entire POR15 range of products are superb (if a bit pricey, but then good stuff's never cheap is it?)


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

*do not* paint the surface where the wheel touches the drum, if you do as the paint chafes off the wheel nuts nuts will come looose


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I've experience of Hammerite and POR15, essentially, the Hammerite should last 12 - 18 months in my experience and still look decent. I'd expect the POR15 to last longer.

The POR15 comes in a kit, you degrease first, then prime the metal which also treats the rust and then the paint goes on top, boy this paint sets soo hard too. Three coats and your at marine strength 

If you want to go down the POR15 route, this kit gives you plenty to do your drums and isn't a bad price either...

http://www.frost.co.uk/item_Detail....CatID=37&FrostCat=Painting&FrostSubcat=POR-15


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i just used normal black non drip gloss on the drums (thats all i had at the time and couldnt be bothered to go out and spend £5 or so on a small tin of hammerite :lol and so far after 2 years they still looked good. just last month i applied another coat while i had the wheel off:thumb:


----------



## Abbo1986 (Jul 14, 2008)

I know a lad who used to work on the kilns, he had some silver paint that they used to paint the kiln doors with, so extremely high temperature, that was cracking on my disc and drums.

I was made by Johnstones IIRC


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

drums wont get stupidly hot....any decent paint ought to be okay really


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I used hammerite spray on mine, lasted over a year now


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Black hi temp enamel on my calipers and hubs.Satin though,gloss = urgh.
A tin was about £5 from hellfrauds.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

RoverIain said:


> Black hi temp enamel on my calipers and hubs.Satin though,gloss = urgh.
> A tin was about £5 from hellfrauds.


Make sure if you go for the Hi Temp stuff you dont buy the "Metallic Black" spray version.....its dull "metallic" grey  but its a good match for the dash in a Rover100


----------

